# دورة ال Gis (النظم الجغرافيه ) و الPMP للمهندس الصناعي



## bad_man (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


هل هذه الدورهتفيد المهندس الصناعي ؟

العديد من الصناعيين ياخذون هذه الدور هللها فائده ؟


----------



## bad_man (26 أكتوبر 2011)

17 قارئ و الردوووووووود =0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## صناعي1 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

bad_man قال:


> 17 قارئ و الردوووووووود =0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



اخي الكريم لم يمض بين كتابتك للموضوع و مشاركتك الثانية في الموضوع اكثر من اربع ساعات. اصبر و ستجد ردا ان شاء الله


----------

